# ID this plant please?



## CorridorCulprit (Aug 20, 2012)

Can someone ID this plant for me and tell me if its safe to use in a tarantula cage? Im sorry if this is a very noob question, but I have no clue about plants whatsoever. Its been in my house for a year and a half and my mother said she had no idea what it was called when she bought it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pothos/Devil's Ivy. It probably has some toxins in it since its a member of the Arum family, but I think it should be ok with Ts since they won't eat it anyway. Unless a cricket munches on it, and the T eats the cricket. Just not so sure about the potency of its toxic effects.

I've been using this plant myself on my terrariums and haven't observed any ill-effects on both T's and and other critters.


----------



## poisoned (Aug 20, 2012)

Many people use pothos in their terrariums and this looks like pothos. I'm no plant expert, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Tarac (Sep 10, 2012)

pa3k_87 said:


> Pothos/Devil's Ivy. It probably has some toxins in it since its a member of the Arum family, but I think it should be ok with Ts since they won't eat it anyway. Unless a cricket munches on it, and the T eats the cricket. Just not so sure about the potency of its toxic effects.
> 
> I've been using this plant myself on my terrariums and haven't observed any ill-effects on both T's and and other critters.


Not all Araceae are toxic- Amorphopallus sp. are eaten in SE Asia (the tubers), Monstera deliciosa, Taro, etc.  Check on your plant.  It might be a species of small or immature Philodendron too, hard to know for sure without a good inspection and possibly reproductive material.  Was there a label with it?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like pothos to me, but Ill differ to Tarac on this one.


----------



## Tarac (Sep 18, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Looks like pothos to me, but Ill differ to Tarac on this one.


It's hard to be certain without reproductive material and close inspection.  Many Aroids are almost identical at various stages in their development.  A lot of large, highly ornate Philodendrons and relatives look just like Pothos when they are in juvenile form/kept in very low light but will suddenly change into a giant, lacy leaved monster once they are well established and reach decent light.  Pothos is an Aroid too, if you are wondering.  Definitely Araceae, so you all have the family right.  Could be Pothos.  It seems a little flat for Pothos to me but that is just an impression from a photo.  My money would be on an immature form of a Philodendron species if I were forced to pick.  It's pretty and probably extremely well suited to terrarium culture as so many of this family are.


----------

